# [réseau] Carte réseau non reconnu (résolu)

## futex

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installé une gentoo, compiler les bons drivers (il me semble) et installer le package ipw2200-firmware, mais la carte wifi n'est toujours pas reconnu:

```

localhost ~ #lspci | grep -i wirel

02:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)

localhost ~ # iwconfig

sit0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

localhost ~ # modprobe ipw2200

modprobe: FATAL: Module ipw2200 not found.

ls /lib/firmware/ipw2200-*

/lib/firmware/ipw2200-bss.fw   /lib/firmware/ipw2200-sniffer.fw

/lib/firmware/ipw2200-ibss.fw

uname -a

Linux localhost 3.10.25-gentoo #4 SMP Sun Feb 16 23:18:20 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

grep FIRMWARE .config

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="/lib/firmware"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

# CONFIG_DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_GOOGLE_FIRMWARE is not set

```

Je vois pas ce que j'ai loupé la...

Merci de votre aideLast edited by futex on Mon Feb 17, 2014 1:49 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Peux-tu nous donner le contenu de dmesg ?

----------

## futex

Tu es rapide  :Smile: 

```

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.000000] Linux version 3.10.25-gentoo (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.7.3 (Gentoo 4.7.3-r1 p1.4, pie-0.5.5) ) #4 SMP Sun Feb 16 23:18:20 Local time zone must be set--see zic 

[    0.000000] Disabled fast string operations

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009efff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009f000-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x000000007f7d37ff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007f7d3800-0x000000007fffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000e0000000-0x00000000f0006fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000f0008000-0x00000000f000bfff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000fec0ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed20000-0x00000000fee0ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ffb00000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection cannot be enabled: non-PAE kernel!

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.3 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: Dell Inc. MXC051                          /0HC416, BIOS A04 03/13/2006

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x7f7d3 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-CFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   D0000-EFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask F80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 07F800000 mask FFF800000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   2 base 0FEDA0000 mask FFFFE0000 write-through

[    0.000000]   3 disabled

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] PAT not supported by CPU.

[    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped: [mem 0x00000000-0x01ffffff]

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [c009b000] 9b000 size 16384

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x37000000-0x373fffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x37000000-0x373fffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x30000000-0x36ffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x30000000-0x36ffffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00100000-0x2fffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00100000-0x003fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00400000-0x2fffffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x37400000-0x377fdfff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x37400000-0x377fdfff] page 4k

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01abe000, 0x01abefff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000fc9b0 00014 (v00 DELL  )

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 7f7d3fd3 00040 (v01 DELL    D05     27D6030D ASL  00000061)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 7f7d4c00 00074 (v01 DELL    D05     27D6030D ASL  00000061)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 7f7d5800 0324F (v01 INT430 SYSFexxx 00001001 MSFT 0100000E)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 7f7e4000 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 7f7d5400 00068 (v01 DELL    D05     27D6030D ASL  00000047)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 7f7d53c0 0003E (v16 DELL    D05     27D6030D ASL  00000061)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 7f7d4fc0 00028 (v01 DELL    D05     27D6030D ASL  00000061)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7f7d43e6 0023E (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20030522)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7f7d420e 001D8 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20030522)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7f7d4013 001FB (v01  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20030522)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] 1151MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 887MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01abf000, 0x01abffff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x00001000-0x00ffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   [mem 0x01000000-0x377fdfff]

[    0.000000]   HighMem  [mem 0x377fe000-0x7f7d2fff]

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00001000-0x0009efff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00100000-0x7f7d2fff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 522097

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3998 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1744 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 223230 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 2304 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 294869 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 2 CPUs, 1 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 40

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0x80000000-0xdfffffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 13 pages/cpu @f67d8000 s31648 r0 d21600 u53248

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s31648 r0 d21600 u53248 alloc=13*4096

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 [0] 1 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 520321

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.10 root=/dev/sda1 ro

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (000377fe:0007f7d3)

[    0.000000] Memory: 2059976k/2088780k available (7133k kernel code, 28412k reserved, 2520k data, 588k init, 1179476k highmem)

[    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff15000 - 0xfffff000   ( 936 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)

      .init : 0xc196e000 - 0xc1a01000   ( 588 kB)

      .data : 0xc16f742f - 0xc196d760   (2520 kB)

      .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc16f742f   (7133 kB)

[    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000000] SLUB: HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000]    RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=8 to nr_cpu_ids=2.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:2304 nr_irqs:512 16

[    0.000000] CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=f6008000 soft=f600a000

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 1728.989 MHz processor

[    0.001002] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3457.97 BogoMIPS (lpj=1728989)

[    0.001173] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.002046] Security Framework initialized

[    0.002133] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.002223] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.002234] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.002582] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.002696] Disabled fast string operations

[    0.002785] mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks

[    0.002877] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.002972] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 128, 2MB 0, 4MB 2

Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 128, 2MB 0, 4MB 8

tlb_flushall_shift: 6

[    0.008555] ACPI: Core revision 20130328

[    0.011310] ACPI: All ACPI Tables successfully acquired

[    0.012090] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

[    0.013188] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.023285] smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz (fam: 06, model: 0d, stepping: 08)

[    0.024000] Performance Events: p6 PMU driver.

[    0.024000] ... version:                0

[    0.024000] ... bit width:              32

[    0.024000] ... generic registers:      2

[    0.024000] ... value mask:             00000000ffffffff

[    0.024000] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

[    0.024000] ... fixed-purpose events:   0

[    0.024000] ... event mask:             0000000000000003

[    0.024000] Brought up 1 CPUs

[    0.024005] smpboot: Total of 1 processors activated (3457.97 BogoMIPS)

[    0.025197] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.025748] kworker/u4:0 (14) used greatest stack depth: 7460 bytes left

[    0.026115] RTC time:  9:02:42, date: 02/17/14

[    0.026265] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.026549] kworker/u4:0 (16) used greatest stack depth: 7444 bytes left

[    0.026715] kworker/u4:0 (18) used greatest stack depth: 7412 bytes left

[    0.026919] kworker/u4:0 (21) used greatest stack depth: 7124 bytes left

[    0.027191] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.027391] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.027531] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.027622] PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

[    0.027709] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.027808] dmi type 0xB1 record - unknown flag

[    0.028208] kworker/u4:0 (31) used greatest stack depth: 6972 bytes left

[    0.041501] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.041777] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.041863] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.041949] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.042031] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.042887] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.047283] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.047382] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S1_] (20130328/hwxface-568)

[    0.047585] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S2_] (20130328/hwxface-568)

[    0.047799] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.047882] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.048052] PCI: Ignoring host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=use_crs" and report a bug

[    0.048303] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.080318] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.094879] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (ignored)

[    0.094883] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (ignored)

[    0.094887] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (ignored)

[    0.094890] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff] (ignored)

[    0.094894] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x80000000-0xdfffffff] (ignored)

[    0.094897] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0xf0007000-0xf0007fff] (ignored)

[    0.094901] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0xf000c000-0xfebfffff] (ignored)

[    0.094904] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0xfec10000-0xfed1ffff] (ignored)

[    0.094907] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0xfee10000-0xffafffff] (ignored)

[    0.094911] PCI: root bus 00: using default resources

[    0.094972] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.095010] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-ff]

[    0.095098] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.095188] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.095288] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:2590] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.095381] pci 0000:00:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.095543] pci 0000:00:02.0: [8086:2592] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.095555] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0xdff00000-0xdff7ffff]

[    0.095563] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 14: [io  0xeff8-0xefff]

[    0.095570] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18: [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff pref]

[    0.095577] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xdfec0000-0xdfefffff]

[    0.095717] pci 0000:00:02.1: [8086:2792] type 00 class 0x038000

[    0.095727] pci 0000:00:02.1: reg 10: [mem 0xdff80000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.095924] pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:2668] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.096011] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xdfebc000-0xdfebffff 64bit]

[    0.096110] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.096179] pci 0000:00:1b.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.096347] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:2660] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.096449] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.096521] pci 0000:00:1c.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.096684] pci 0000:00:1c.1: [8086:2662] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.096785] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.096856] pci 0000:00:1c.1: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.097033] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:2658] type 00 class 0x0c0300

[    0.097087] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20: [io  0xbf80-0xbf9f]

[    0.098642] pci 0000:00:1d.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.098809] pci 0000:00:1d.1: [8086:2659] type 00 class 0x0c0300

[    0.098864] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20: [io  0xbf60-0xbf7f]

[    0.100254] pci 0000:00:1d.1: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.100422] pci 0000:00:1d.2: [8086:265a] type 00 class 0x0c0300

[    0.100476] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20: [io  0xbf40-0xbf5f]

[    0.102265] pci 0000:00:1d.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.102429] pci 0000:00:1d.3: [8086:265b] type 00 class 0x0c0300

[    0.102483] pci 0000:00:1d.3: reg 20: [io  0xbf20-0xbf3f]

[    0.104063] pci 0000:00:1d.3: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.104238] pci 0000:00:1d.7: [8086:265c] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.104263] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10: [mem 0xffa80800-0xffa80bff]

[    0.104364] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.105900] pci 0000:00:1d.7: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.106077] pci 0000:00:1e.0: [8086:2448] type 01 class 0x060401

[    0.106208] pci 0000:00:1e.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.106370] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:2641] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.106476] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0x1000-0x107f] claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.106617] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0x1080-0x10bf] claimed by ICH6 GPIO

[    0.106710] pci 0000:00:1f.0: LPC Generic IO decode 1 PIO at 0900-097f

[    0.106930] pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:2653] type 00 class 0x010180

[    0.106951] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0x01f0-0x01f7]

[    0.106964] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0x03f4-0x03f7]

[    0.106976] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0x0170-0x0177]

[    0.106989] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0x0374-0x0377]

[    0.107010] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0xbfa0-0xbfaf]

[    0.107063] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.107297] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 0b]

[    0.107498] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 0c-0d]

[    0.107587] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.107594] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xdfc00000-0xdfdfffff]

[    0.107602] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xd01fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.107688] pci 0000:02:00.0: [14e4:170c] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.107711] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xdfbfe000-0xdfbfffff]

[    0.107803] pci 0000:02:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.107806] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.107899] pci 0000:02:01.0: [1180:0832] type 00 class 0x0c0010

[    0.107922] pci 0000:02:01.0: reg 10: [mem 0xdfbfc800-0xdfbfcfff]

[    0.108027] pci 0000:02:01.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.108030] pci 0000:02:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.108127] pci 0000:02:01.1: [1180:0822] type 00 class 0x080501

[    0.108151] pci 0000:02:01.1: reg 10: [mem 0xdfbfc400-0xdfbfc4ff]

[    0.108246] pci 0000:02:01.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.108249] pci 0000:02:01.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.108342] pci 0000:02:01.2: [1180:0843] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.108367] pci 0000:02:01.2: reg 10: [mem 0xdfbfc500-0xdfbfc5ff]

[    0.108465] pci 0000:02:01.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.108468] pci 0000:02:01.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.108559] pci 0000:02:01.3: [1180:0592] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.108582] pci 0000:02:01.3: reg 10: [mem 0xdfbfc600-0xdfbfc6ff]

[    0.108680] pci 0000:02:01.3: supports D1 D2

[    0.108683] pci 0000:02:01.3: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.108776] pci 0000:02:01.4: [1180:0852] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.108800] pci 0000:02:01.4: reg 10: [mem 0xdfbfc700-0xdfbfc7ff]

[    0.108898] pci 0000:02:01.4: supports D1 D2

[    0.108901] pci 0000:02:01.4: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.109013] pci 0000:02:03.0: [8086:4220] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.109040] pci 0000:02:03.0: reg 10: [mem 0xdfbfd000-0xdfbfdfff]

[    0.109152] pci 0000:02:03.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.109286] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02] (subtractive decode)

[    0.109382] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xdfb00000-0xdfbfffff]

[    0.109391] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.109395] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.109416] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.109421] acpi PNP0A03:00: ACPI _OSC support notification failed, disabling PCIe ASPM

[    0.109559] acpi PNP0A03:00: Unable to request _OSC control (_OSC support mask: 0x08)

[    0.109896] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

[    0.110265] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7) *10

[    0.110618] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *9 10 11)

[    0.110970] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 *7 9 10 11)

[    0.111359] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.112071] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.113123] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.114586] ACPI: Enabled 3 GPEs in block 00 to 1F

[    0.114776] acpi root: \_SB_.PCI0 notify handler is installed

[    0.114824] Found 1 acpi root devices

[    0.115317] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.115458] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.115540] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:00:02.0

[    0.116214] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.116300] ACPI: bus type ATA registered

[    0.116508] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.116657] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.116830] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.117021] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.117159] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.117389] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[    0.117475] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[    0.117648] PTP clock support registered

[    0.117929] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    0.118008] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.128013] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.128078] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009f000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.128082] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x7f7d3800-0x7fffffff]

[    0.128430] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    0.128726] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.128810] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.128894] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.128993] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.129194] Switching to clocksource refined-jiffies

[    0.140315] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.140414] ACPI: bus type PNP registered

[    0.149918] system 00:00: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009fbff] could not be reserved

[    0.150008] system 00:00: [mem 0x0009fc00-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.150100] system 00:00: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000cffff] could not be reserved

[    0.150192] system 00:00: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.150284] system 00:00: [mem 0x00100000-0x7f7d37ff] could not be reserved

[    0.150375] system 00:00: [mem 0x7f7d3800-0x7f7fffff] has been reserved

[    0.150466] system 00:00: [mem 0x7f800000-0x7fffffff] has been reserved

[    0.150558] system 00:00: [mem 0xfeda0000-0xfedfffff] has been reserved

[    0.150649] system 00:00: [mem 0xffb00000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.150740] system 00:00: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec0ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.150832] system 00:00: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee0ffff] has been reserved

[    0.150923] system 00:00: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed9ffff] has been reserved

[    0.151005] system 00:00: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf0003fff] has been reserved

[    0.151096] system 00:00: [mem 0xf0004000-0xf0004fff] has been reserved

[    0.151188] system 00:00: [mem 0xf0005000-0xf0005fff] has been reserved

[    0.151279] system 00:00: [mem 0xf0006000-0xf0006fff] has been reserved

[    0.151369] system 00:00: [mem 0xf0008000-0xf000bfff] has been reserved

[    0.151459] system 00:00: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    0.151554] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.151600] pnp 00:01: disabling [io  0x1000-0x1005] because it overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 [io  0x1000-0x107f]

[    0.151742] pnp 00:01: disabling [io  0x1008-0x100f] because it overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 [io  0x1000-0x107f]

[    0.151955] system 00:01: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.152008] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.152043] pnp 00:02: disabling [io  0x1006-0x1007] because it overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 [io  0x1000-0x107f]

[    0.152184] pnp 00:02: disabling [io  0x100a-0x1059] because it overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 [io  0x1000-0x107f]

[    0.152328] pnp 00:02: disabling [io  0x1060-0x107f] because it overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 [io  0x1000-0x107f]

[    0.152526] system 00:02: [io  0xf400-0xf4fe] has been reserved

[    0.152618] system 00:02: [io  0x1080-0x10bf] has been reserved

[    0.152707] system 00:02: [io  0x10c0-0x10df] has been reserved

[    0.152796] system 00:02: [io  0x10e0-0x10ff] has been reserved

[    0.152886] system 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.153068] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0f13 (active)

[    0.153149] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

[    0.153227] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.153301] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0800 (active)

[    0.153388] system 00:07: [io  0x0900-0x090f] has been reserved

[    0.153478] system 00:07: [io  0x0910-0x091f] has been reserved

[    0.153567] system 00:07: [io  0x0920-0x092f] has been reserved

[    0.153656] system 00:07: [io  0x0930-0x093f] has been reserved

[    0.153746] system 00:07: [io  0x0940-0x097f] has been reserved

[    0.153836] system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.153862] pnp 00:08: [dma 4]

[    0.153919] pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.154005] pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    0.154331] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

[    0.154415] ACPI: bus type PNP unregistered

[    0.189188] Switching to clocksource acpi_pm

[    0.189303] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 0b] add_size 1000

[    0.189309] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff 64bit pref] to [bus 0b] add_size 200000

[    0.189314] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff] to [bus 0b] add_size 200000

[    0.189339] pci 0000:00:1c.0: res[8]=[mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff] get_res_add_size add_size 200000

[    0.189343] pci 0000:00:1c.0: res[9]=[mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff 64bit pref] get_res_add_size add_size 200000

[    0.189347] pci 0000:00:1c.0: res[7]=[io  0x1000-0x0fff] get_res_add_size add_size 1000

[    0.189354] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0x80000000-0x801fffff]

[    0.189447] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x80200000-0x803fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.189585] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.189674] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 0b]

[    0.189763] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.189857] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x80000000-0x801fffff]

[    0.189951] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x80200000-0x803fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.189951] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 0c-0d]

[    0.189951] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.190028] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xdfc00000-0xdfdfffff]

[    0.190120] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xd01fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.190260] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.190350] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xdfb00000-0xdfbfffff]

[    0.190821] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.190827] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.190831] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.190835] pci_bus 0000:0b: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.190838] pci_bus 0000:0b: resource 1 [mem 0x80000000-0x801fffff]

[    0.190841] pci_bus 0000:0b: resource 2 [mem 0x80200000-0x803fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.190845] pci_bus 0000:0c: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.190848] pci_bus 0000:0c: resource 1 [mem 0xdfc00000-0xdfdfffff]

[    0.190852] pci_bus 0000:0c: resource 2 [mem 0xd0000000-0xd01fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.190855] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xdfb00000-0xdfbfffff]

[    0.190858] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.190862] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 5 [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.190912] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.191214] TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.191358] TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.191494] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

[    0.191604] TCP: reno registered

[    0.191688] UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.191786] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.191956] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.192155] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    0.192243] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.192327] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.192412] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.192512] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    0.192708] pci 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0080

[    0.192711] pci 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    0.193069] pci 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0080

[    0.193072] pci 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    0.193415] pci 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0080

[    0.193418] pci 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    0.193756] pci 0000:00:1d.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0080

[    0.193759] pci 0000:00:1d.3: Performing full reset

[    0.194307] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.194454] Simple Boot Flag at 0x79 set to 0x1

[    0.194886] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x6d8, pf=0x20, revision=0x20

[    0.195053] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.195191] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    0.195679] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.195780] type=2000 audit(1392627762.194:1): initialized

[    0.231769] bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    0.231858] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.236234] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.236415] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.237691] NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

[    0.237790] Key type id_resolver registered

[    0.237875] Key type id_legacy registered

[    0.238082] msgmni has been set to 1719

[    0.238283] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.238891] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 251)

[    0.239044] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.239128] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.239345] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.239581] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.239707] pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.239906] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.240102] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.241106] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.241199] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.241306] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 915GM Chipset

[    0.241434] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected gtt size: 262144K total, 262144K mappable

[    0.242461] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 8192K stolen memory

[    0.242754] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000

[    0.244147] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

[    0.245368] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

[    0.245973] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    0.246156] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[    0.246296] ACPI: Power Button [PBTN]

[    0.246460] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

[    0.246599] ACPI: Sleep Button [SBTN]

[    0.247106] ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    0.247281] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A03:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input3

[    0.247437] [Firmware Bug]: Duplicate ACPI video bus devices for the same VGA controller, please try module parameter "video.allow_duplicates=1"if the current driver doesn't work.

[    0.247740] ACPI: Requesting acpi_cpufreq

[    0.248034] tsc: Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

[    0.248137] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    0.254846] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.254935] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM] (38 C)

[    0.262045] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.276528] [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 256M

[    0.276622] i915 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.277558] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[    0.277654] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    0.277837] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:02.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem

[    0.303161] [drm] initialized overlay support

[    0.548422] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    0.555530] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    1.876861] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x50

[    1.881890] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[    1.881946] i915 0000:00:02.0: registered panic notifier

[    1.882012] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    1.883539] loop: module loaded

[    1.883863] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    1.884267] ahci: probe of 0000:00:1f.2 failed with error -22

[    1.884389] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

[    1.884560] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [

[    1.884597]  P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

[    2.035030] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.035602] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    2.035993] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    2.036363] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xbfa0 irq 14

[    2.036426] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xbfa8 irq 15

[    2.037195] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI

[    2.037250] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    2.037350] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    2.037414] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    2.037514] sky2: driver version 1.30

[    2.037696] ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, git-1.2.2

[    2.037756] ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

[    2.037860] libipw: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

[    2.039797] libipw: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

[    2.041755] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux, in-tree:

[    2.043700] Copyright(c) 2003-2013 Intel Corporation

[    2.045684] iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi 4965 driver for Linux, in-tree:

[    2.047629] iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2011 Intel Corporation

[    2.049580] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, in-tree:s

[    2.051538] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2011 Intel Corporation

[    2.053700] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    2.055674] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 64 qtd 96 itd 160 sitd 96

[    2.055690] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    2.057839] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.057852] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.059807] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    2.061735] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    2.063636] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcs_params 0x104208 dbg=1 cc=4 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=8

[    2.063642] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcc_params 6871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

[    2.063678] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 0000002 (park)=0 ithresh=0 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    2.067554] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    2.067557] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: supports USB remote wakeup

[    2.067568] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: irq 16, io mem 0xffa80800

[    2.069466] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: init command 0010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    2.075023] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    2.076908] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    2.076917] usb usb1: udev 1, busnum 1, minor = 0

[    2.076920] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.078814] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.080706] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.082558] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.25-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    2.084397] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

[    2.086338] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    2.086343] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.086353] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.086411] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.086415] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.086418] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.088246] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    2.090060] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    2.090063] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    2.090066] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    2.090069] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    2.090075] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    2.090285] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    2.090380] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    2.092228] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

[    2.092282] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    2.094338] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.094343] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.096277] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    2.098157] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected 2 ports

[    2.100015] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    2.100018] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    2.100034] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    2.100052] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000bf80

[    2.101932] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    2.101939] usb usb2: udev 1, busnum 2, minor = 128

[    2.101943] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.103798] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.105636] usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.107438] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.25-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    2.109262] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    2.111178] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    2.111182] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.111190] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.111247] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.111250] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.111253] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.113084] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.114924] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    2.114927] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    2.114930] hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    2.114933] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    2.114938] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    2.114972] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    2.115034] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: FS/LS companion for 0000:00:1d.7

[    2.115212] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.115216] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.117132] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    2.119035] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: detected 2 ports

[    2.120891] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    2.120894] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    2.120909] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: supports USB remote wakeup

[    2.120943] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 17, io base 0x0000bf60

[    2.122812] usb usb3: default language 0x0409

[    2.122820] usb usb3: udev 1, busnum 3, minor = 256

[    2.122823] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.124681] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.126532] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.128383] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.25-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    2.130242] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

[    2.132169] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

[    2.132173] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.132180] usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.132238] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.132241] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.132244] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.134022] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.135784] hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    2.135787] hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    2.135790] hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    2.135793] hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    2.135798] hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    2.135831] hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    2.135872] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: FS/LS companion for 0000:00:1d.7

[    2.136065] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.136070] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.137894] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    2.139684] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: detected 2 ports

[    2.141438] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    2.141441] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    2.141457] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: supports USB remote wakeup

[    2.141488] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000bf40

[    2.143235] usb usb4: default language 0x0409

[    2.143243] usb usb4: udev 1, busnum 4, minor = 384

[    2.143246] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.144940] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.146639] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.148306] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.25-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    2.149992] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

[    2.151793] usb usb4: usb_probe_device

[    2.151797] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.151804] usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.151870] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.151873] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.151876] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.153529] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.155196] hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    2.155198] hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    2.155201] hub 4-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    2.155204] hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    2.155209] hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    2.155243] hub 4-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    2.155282] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: FS/LS companion for 0000:00:1d.7

[    2.155460] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.155465] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.157186] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    2.158885] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: detected 2 ports

[    2.160549] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    2.160552] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Performing full reset

[    2.160567] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: supports USB remote wakeup

[    2.160598] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 19, io base 0x0000bf20

[    2.162266] usb usb5: default language 0x0409

[    2.162273] usb usb5: udev 1, busnum 5, minor = 512

[    2.162277] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.163945] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.165598] usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.167254] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.25-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    2.168935] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.3

[    2.170727] usb usb5: usb_probe_device

[    2.170731] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.170738] usb usb5: adding 5-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.170797] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.170800] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.170803] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.172463] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.174108] hub 5-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    2.174111] hub 5-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    2.174114] hub 5-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    2.174117] hub 5-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    2.174122] hub 5-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    2.174155] hub 5-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    2.174195] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: FS/LS companion for 0000:00:1d.7

[    2.174289] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    2.176027] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    2.177804] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    2.184442] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    2.186116] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    2.188624] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    2.190309] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    2.190721] rtc_cmos 00:05: RTC can wake from S4

[    2.193058] ata2.00: ATAPI: _NEC DVD+/-RW ND-6650A, 103D, max UDMA/33

[    2.194844] ata1.00: ATA-7: FUJITSU MHV2060AH, 000000A0, max UDMA/100

[    2.196505] ata1.00: 117210240 sectors, multi 8: LBA 

[    2.198158] ata1.00: applying bridge limits

[    2.220573] rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    2.222327] rtc_cmos 00:05: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram

[    2.224334] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.24.0-ioctl (2013-01-15) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    2.226151] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    2.228051] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    2.229768] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

[    2.231858] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    2.232140] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

[    2.234325] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    2.236142] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    2.239030] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      FUJITSU MHV2060A 0000 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.240859] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    2.241311] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 117210240 512-byte logical blocks: (60.0 GB/55.8 GiB)

[    2.243200] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.245038] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.245259] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.247297] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    2.250787] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    2.252698] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    2.254564] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            _NEC     DVD+-RW ND-6650A 103D PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.256661] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    2.258062] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.258350] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.260261] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    2.262570] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    2.262897] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    2.274045] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    2.275700] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    2.277627] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    2.279617]  sda: sda1 sda2

[    2.282390] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    2.284521] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    2.286532] TCP: cubic registered

[    2.288497] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    2.290828] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.293231] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    2.295407] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    2.297418] sit: IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    2.299781] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    2.301903] lib80211: common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers

[    2.303882] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

[    2.303884] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

[    2.303886] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

[    2.303888] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

[    2.303899] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    2.306127] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

[    2.308378] PM: Hibernation image not present or could not be loaded.

[    2.308392] registered taskstats version 1

[    2.310837]   Magic number: 2:167:20

[    2.312833] console [netcon0] enabled

[    2.314737] netconsole: network logging started

[    2.317338] ALSA device list:

[    2.319211]   #0: HDA Intel at 0xdfebc000 irq 42

[    2.994907] psmouse serio1: synaptics: Touchpad model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x180b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000/0x0, board id: 3655, fw id: 122744

[    3.036624] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5

[    3.041674] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    3.043706] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    3.045936] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    3.047972] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[    3.049956] md: autorun ...

[    3.051902] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    3.081764] EXT4-fs (sda1): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

[    3.084036] EXT4-fs (sda1): couldn't mount as ext2 due to feature incompatibilities

[    3.113105] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    3.115034] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:1.

[    3.116993] Freeing unused kernel memory: 588k freed

[    3.119216] Write protecting the kernel text: 7136k

[    3.121169] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 2072k

[    3.204048] usb usb2: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    3.204076] usb usb3: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    3.204101] usb usb4: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    3.204126] usb usb5: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    4.095458] kbd_mode (996) used greatest stack depth: 6572 bytes left

[    4.160215] loadkeys (997) used greatest stack depth: 6316 bytes left

[    4.162236] init-early.sh (995) used greatest stack depth: 6108 bytes left

[    5.462699] rmdir (1123) used greatest stack depth: 6016 bytes left

[    5.969940] systemd-udevd[1153]: starting version 208

[    7.075043] ssb: Found chip with id 0x4401, rev 0x02 and package 0x00

[    7.075054] ssb: Core 0 found: Fast Ethernet (cc 0x806, rev 0x07, vendor 0x4243)

[    7.075062] ssb: Core 1 found: V90 (cc 0x807, rev 0x03, vendor 0x4243)

[    7.075069] ssb: Core 2 found: PCI (cc 0x804, rev 0x0A, vendor 0x4243)

[    7.094174] ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:02:00.0

[    7.094436] b44: Broadcom 44xx/47xx 10/100 PCI ethernet driver version 2.0

[    7.102629] b44 ssb0:0 eth0: Broadcom 44xx/47xx 10/100 PCI ethernet driver 00:14:22:a4:34:2a

[    7.264453] systemd-sysctl[1187]: Overwriting earlier assignment of kernel/sysrq in file '/usr/lib/sysctl.d/60-gentoo.conf'.

[    7.323950] systemd-sysctl[1189]: Overwriting earlier assignment of kernel/sysrq in file '/usr/lib/sysctl.d/60-gentoo.conf'.

[    8.701090] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    8.913119] Adding 11418172k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:11418172k 

[   13.386433] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   16.706342] b44 ssb0:0 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex

[   16.706348] b44 ssb0:0 eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX

[   16.706748] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[  302.355226] kworker/u4:0 (6) used greatest stack depth: 5884 bytes left

```

----------

## xaviermiller

dmesg ne parle pas d'un ip2200, mais d'autre chose, codé en dur.

Vérifie d'abord ton noyau, et met le pilote en module.

----------

## futex

Le truc c'est que dans le kernel j'ai que ces drivers la:

```

 <M>   Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection                 x x

  x x    [*]     Enable promiscuous mode                                  x x

  x x    [ ]     Enable full debugging output in IPW2100 module.          x x

  x x    [ ]   Full debugging output for the LIBIPW component             x x

  x x    <M>   Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN - Wireless-N/Advanced-N/Ulx x

  x x    <M>     Intel Wireless WiFi DVM Firmware support                 x x

  x x    <M>     Intel Wireless WiFi MVM Firmware support  

x x    [ ]   iwlwifi experimental P2P support                           x x

  x x    <M>   Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN (iwl4965)                      x x

  x x    <M>   Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection (iwl3945) x x

  x x          iwl3945 / iwl4965 Debugging Options  --->              

```

Je ne vois pas le ipw2200

----------

## xaviermiller

Pourrais-tu vérifier avec http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.rhtmlx ?

"lspci -n" sera plus intéressant

apparemment, il te faut bien le module ipw2200. Est-il chargé ? (lsmod)

----------

## futex

Génial ton site, je le met direct dans mes favoris.

```

#lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:2590 (rev 03)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:2592 (rev 03)

00:02.1 0380: 8086:2792 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:2668 (rev 03)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:2660 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:2662 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2658 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2659 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:265a (rev 03)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:265b (rev 03)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:265c (rev 03)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev d3)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2641 (rev 03)

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:2653 (rev 03)

02:00.0 0200: 14e4:170c (rev 02)

02:01.0 0c00: 1180:0832

02:01.1 0805: 1180:0822 (rev 19)

02:01.2 0880: 1180:0843 (rev 01)

02:01.3 0880: 1180:0592 (rev 0a)

02:01.4 0880: 1180:0852 (rev 05)

02:03.0 0280: 8086:4220 (rev 05)

```

Le module ipw2200 n'est pas chargé et modprobe ne le trouve pas

```

localhost ~ # lsmod | grep ipw

localhost ~ # modprobe ipw2200

modprobe: FATAL: Module ipw2200 not found.

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Est-ce le bon noyau qui tourne ? As-tu bien installé les modules avec make modules_install ?

Est-ce que udev tourne bien ?

----------

## futex

oui

```

localhost linux # ps -eaf | grep udev

root      1153     1  0 09:02 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/systemd/systemd-udevd --daemon

root     10232 10179  0 12:49 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --colour=auto udev

localhost linux # /etc/init.d/u

udev        udev-mount  urandom

localhost linux # /etc/init.d/udev start

 * WARNING: udev has already been started

localhost linux # unae -^C

localhost linux # uname -a

Linux localhost 3.10.25-gentoo #4 SMP Sun Feb 16 23:18:20 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

localhost linux # ls /lib/modules/3.10.25-gentoo/

build              modules.builtin      modules.devname  modules.symbols.bin

kernel             modules.builtin.bin  modules.order    source

modules.alias      modules.dep          modules.softdep

modules.alias.bin  modules.dep.bin      modules.symbols

```

et le make modules_install a été fait (le module de la carte filaire est bien chargé)

au lsmod, j'ai que ça:

```

localhost linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

b44                    22863  0

ssb                    32505  1 b44

```

Je me pose une question avec ma config du kernel:

```

localhost linux # grep FIRMWARE .config

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="/lib/firmware"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

# CONFIG_DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_GOOGLE_FIRMWARE is not set 

localhost linux # ls /lib/firmware/

bnx2  bnx2x  ipw2200-bss.fw  ipw2200-ibss.fw  ipw2200-sniffer.fw  tigon

```

Comme tu vois j'ai fait pointer CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR et CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE sur /lib/firmware la ou est le firmware de la carte.

Je connais pas la compilation kernel sur le bout des doigts, et je pense que le problème est peut être la.

----------

## futex

Ou alors il y a un autre package à installer, car dans la config du kernel, je ne vois pas de pilote pour IPW2200 

[code]

<M>   Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection                 x x

  x x    [*]     Enable promiscuous mode                                  x x

  x x    [ ]     Enable full debugging output in IPW2100 module.          x x

  x x    [ ]   Full debugging output for the LIBIPW component             x x

  x x    <M>   Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN - Wireless-N/Advanced-N/Ulx x

  x x    <M>     Intel Wireless WiFi DVM Firmware support                 x x

  x x    <M>     Intel Wireless WiFi MVM Firmware support 

x x    [ ]   iwlwifi experimental P2P support                           x x

  x x    <M>   Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN (iwl4965)                      x x

  x x    <M>   Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection (iwl3945) x x

  x x          iwl3945 / iwl4965 Debugging Options  --->              

[/cod€]

----------

## xaviermiller

le module s'appelle ipw2200. fais une recherche dans menuconfig avec la touche / pour savoir à quoi il correspond.

EDIT: en faisant cela, tu verras que tu dois activer des fonctionnalités wifi dans le menu "network options", comme cfg80211. Et alors, là seulement, tu verras l'option apparaître.

----------

## futex

Y a du progrès  :Smile: 

Il me manquait CFG80211_WEXT pour qu'il apparaisse ..

J'ai relancé une compile du noyau et des modules, puis reboot.

Mais toujours pas moyen de charger ce module  :Sad: 

```

localhost ~ # modprobe ipw2200

modprobe: FATAL: Module ipw2200 not found.

localhost ~ # cd /usr/src/linux

localhost linux # grep -i IPW .config

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

CONFIG_IPW2200=m

# CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200_QOS is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_LIBIPW=m

# CONFIG_LIBIPW_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IPWIRELESS is not set

```

----------

## xaviermiller

as-tu bien installé les modules et le noyau ?

que donne lsmod ?

et dmesg ?

----------

## futex

J'ai bien fait le make modules_install

Le lsmod me sort ceci:

```

localhost linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

b44                    22863  0

ssb                    32505  1 b44

```

Et le dmesg

[code:1:10033962a3]

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.000000] Linux version 3.10.25-gentoo (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.7.3 (Gentoo 4.7.3-r1 p1.4, pie-0.5.5) ) #4 SMP Sun Feb 16 23:18:20 Local time zone must be set--see zic 

[    0.000000] Disabled fast string operations

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009efff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009f000-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x000000007f7d37ff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007f7d3800-0x000000007fffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000e0000000-0x00000000f0006fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000f0008000-0x00000000f000bfff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000fec0ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed20000-0x00000000fee0ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ffb00000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection cannot be enabled: non-PAE kernel!

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.3 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: Dell Inc. MXC051                          /0HC416, BIOS A04 03/13/2006

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x7f7d3 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-CFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   D0000-EFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask F80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 07F800000 mask FFF800000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   2 base 0FEDA0000 mask FFFFE0000 write-through

[    0.000000]   3 disabled

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] PAT not supported by CPU.

[    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped: [mem 0x00000000-0x01ffffff]

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [c009b000] 9b000 size 16384

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x37000000-0x373fffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x37000000-0x373fffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x30000000-0x36ffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x30000000-0x36ffffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00100000-0x2fffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00100000-0x003fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00400000-0x2fffffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x37400000-0x377fdfff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x37400000-0x377fdfff] page 4k

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01abe000, 0x01abefff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000fc9b0 00014 (v00 DELL  )

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 7f7d3fd3 00040 (v01 DELL    D05     27D6030D ASL  00000061)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 7f7d4c00 00074 (v01 DELL    D05     27D6030D ASL  00000061)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 7f7d5800 0324F (v01 INT430 SYSFexxx 00001001 MSFT 0100000E)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 7f7e4000 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 7f7d5400 00068 (v01 DELL    D05     27D6030D ASL  00000047)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 7f7d53c0 0003E (v16 DELL    D05     27D6030D ASL  00000061)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 7f7d4fc0 00028 (v01 DELL    D05     27D6030D ASL  00000061)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7f7d43e6 0023E (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20030522)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7f7d420e 001D8 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20030522)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7f7d4013 001FB (v01  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20030522)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] 1151MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 887MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01abf000, 0x01abffff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x00001000-0x00ffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   [mem 0x01000000-0x377fdfff]

[    0.000000]   HighMem  [mem 0x377fe000-0x7f7d2fff]

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00001000-0x0009efff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00100000-0x7f7d2fff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 522097

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3998 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1744 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 223230 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 2304 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 294869 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 2 CPUs, 1 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 40

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0x80000000-0xdfffffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 13 pages/cpu @f67d8000 s31648 r0 d21600 u53248

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s31648 r0 d21600 u53248 alloc=13*4096

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 [0] 1 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 520321

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.10 root=/dev/sda1 ro

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (000377fe:0007f7d3)

[    0.000000] Memory: 2059976k/2088780k available (7133k kernel code, 28412k reserved, 2520k data, 588k init, 1179476k highmem)

[    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff15000 - 0xfffff000   ( 936 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)

      .init : 0xc196e000 - 0xc1a01000   ( 588 kB)

      .data : 0xc16f742f - 0xc196d760   (2520 kB)

      .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc16f742f   (7133 kB)

[    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000000] SLUB: HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] 	RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=8 to nr_cpu_ids=2.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:2304 nr_irqs:512 16

[    0.000000] CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=f6008000 soft=f600a000

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 1728.882 MHz processor

[    0.002001] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3457.76 BogoMIPS (lpj=1728882)

[    0.003086] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.003212] Security Framework initialized

[    0.003299] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.003388] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.003400] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.003744] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.003857] Disabled fast string operations

[    0.004010] mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks

[    0.004101] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.004196] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 128, 2MB 0, 4MB 2

Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 128, 2MB 0, 4MB 8

tlb_flushall_shift: 6

[    0.009685] ACPI: Core revision 20130328

[    0.012445] ACPI: All ACPI Tables successfully acquired

[    0.013089] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

[    0.014351] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.024450] smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz (fam: 06, model: 0d, stepping: 08)

[    0.025000] Performance Events: p6 PMU driver.

[    0.025000] ... version:                0

[    0.025000] ... bit width:              32

[    0.025000] ... generic registers:      2

[    0.025000] ... value mask:             00000000ffffffff

[    0.025000] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

[    0.025000] ... fixed-purpose events:   0

[    0.025000] ... event mask:             0000000000000003

[    0.025000] Brought up 1 CPUs

[    0.025003] smpboot: Total of 1 processors activated (3457.76 BogoMIPS)

[    0.026186] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.026737] kworker/u4:0 (14) used greatest stack depth: 7460 bytes left

[    0.027102] RTC time: 13:13:36, date: 02/17/14

[    0.027251] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.027533] kworker/u4:0 (16) used greatest stack depth: 7444 bytes left

[    0.027700] kworker/u4:0 (18) used greatest stack depth: 7412 bytes left

[    0.027904] kworker/u4:0 (21) used greatest stack depth: 7124 bytes left

[    0.028187] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.028386] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.028526] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.028615] PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

[    0.028702] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.028801] dmi type 0xB1 record - unknown flag

[    0.029194] kworker/u4:0 (31) used greatest stack depth: 6972 bytes left

[    0.042479] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.042763] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.042850] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.042935] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.043031] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.043888] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.048563] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.048660] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S1_] (20130328/hwxface-568)

[    0.048863] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S2_] (20130328/hwxface-568)

[    0.049018] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.049101] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.049249] PCI: Ignoring host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=use_crs" and report a bug

[    0.049501] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.081737] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.096324] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (ignored)

[    0.096328] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (ignored)

[    0.096332] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (ignored)

[    0.096335] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff] (ignored)

[    0.096339] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x80000000-0xdfffffff] (ignored)

[    0.096342] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0xf0007000-0xf0007fff] (ignored)

[    0.096346] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0xf000c000-0xfebfffff] (ignored)

[    0.096349] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0xfec10000-0xfed1ffff] (ignored)

[    0.096353] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0xfee10000-0xffafffff] (ignored)

[    0.096356] PCI: root bus 00: using default resources

[    0.096419] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.096506] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-ff]

[    0.096594] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.096684] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.096785] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:2590] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.096878] pci 0000:00:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.097046] pci 0000:00:02.0: [8086:2592] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.097058] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0xdff00000-0xdff7ffff]

[    0.097065] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 14: [io  0xeff8-0xefff]

[    0.097072] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18: [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff pref]

[    0.097079] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xdfec0000-0xdfefffff]

[    0.097219] pci 0000:00:02.1: [8086:2792] type 00 class 0x038000

[    0.097230] pci 0000:00:02.1: reg 10: [mem 0xdff80000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.097426] pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:2668] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.097450] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xdfebc000-0xdfebffff 64bit]

[    0.097549] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.097617] pci 0000:00:1b.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.097783] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:2660] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.097886] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.097957] pci 0000:00:1c.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.098082] pci 0000:00:1c.1: [8086:2662] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.098183] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.098255] pci 0000:00:1c.1: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.098422] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:2658] type 00 class 0x0c0300

[    0.098476] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20: [io  0xbf80-0xbf9f]

[    0.100051] pci 0000:00:1d.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.100218] pci 0000:00:1d.1: [8086:2659] type 00 class 0x0c0300

[    0.100273] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20: [io  0xbf60-0xbf7f]

[    0.101916] pci 0000:00:1d.1: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.102088] pci 0000:00:1d.2: [8086:265a] type 00 class 0x0c0300

[    0.102143] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20: [io  0xbf40-0xbf5f]

[    0.103669] pci 0000:00:1d.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.103833] pci 0000:00:1d.3: [8086:265b] type 00 class 0x0c0300

[    0.103887] pci 0000:00:1d.3: reg 20: [io  0xbf20-0xbf3f]

[    0.105266] pci 0000:00:1d.3: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.105442] pci 0000:00:1d.7: [8086:265c] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.105467] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10: [mem 0xffa80800-0xffa80bff]

[    0.105567] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.107261] pci 0000:00:1d.7: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.107428] pci 0000:00:1e.0: [8086:2448] type 01 class 0x060401

[    0.107558] pci 0000:00:1e.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.107721] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:2641] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.107826] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0x1000-0x107f] claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.108012] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0x1080-0x10bf] claimed by ICH6 GPIO

[    0.108106] pci 0000:00:1f.0: LPC Generic IO decode 1 PIO at 0900-097f

[    0.108329] pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:2653] type 00 class 0x010180

[    0.108350] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0x01f0-0x01f7]

[    0.108362] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0x03f4-0x03f7]

[    0.108375] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0x0170-0x0177]

[    0.108387] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0x0374-0x0377]

[    0.108400] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0xbfa0-0xbfaf]

[    0.108453] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.108683] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 0b]

[    0.108884] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 0c-0d]

[    0.109008] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.109014] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xdfc00000-0xdfdfffff]

[    0.109023] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xd01fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.109112] pci 0000:02:00.0: [14e4:170c] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.109135] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xdfbfe000-0xdfbfffff]

[    0.109228] pci 0000:02:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.109231] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.109325] pci 0000:02:01.0: [1180:0832] type 00 class 0x0c0010

[    0.109349] pci 0000:02:01.0: reg 10: [mem 0xdfbfc800-0xdfbfcfff]

[    0.109448] pci 0000:02:01.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.109452] pci 0000:02:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.109546] pci 0000:02:01.1: [1180:0822] type 00 class 0x080501

[    0.109570] pci 0000:02:01.1: reg 10: [mem 0xdfbfc400-0xdfbfc4ff]

[    0.109667] pci 0000:02:01.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.109670] pci 0000:02:01.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.109762] pci 0000:02:01.2: [1180:0843] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.109787] pci 0000:02:01.2: reg 10: [mem 0xdfbfc500-0xdfbfc5ff]

[    0.109886] pci 0000:02:01.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.109889] pci 0000:02:01.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.110018] pci 0000:02:01.3: [1180:0592] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.110042] pci 0000:02:01.3: reg 10: [mem 0xdfbfc600-0xdfbfc6ff]

[    0.110142] pci 0000:02:01.3: supports D1 D2

[    0.110145] pci 0000:02:01.3: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.110241] pci 0000:02:01.4: [1180:0852] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.110266] pci 0000:02:01.4: reg 10: [mem 0xdfbfc700-0xdfbfc7ff]

[    0.110365] pci 0000:02:01.4: supports D1 D2

[    0.110368] pci 0000:02:01.4: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.110468] pci 0000:02:03.0: [8086:4220] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.110495] pci 0000:02:03.0: reg 10: [mem 0xdfbfd000-0xdfbfdfff]

[    0.110607] pci 0000:02:03.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.110738] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02] (subtractive decode)

[    0.110835] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xdfb00000-0xdfbfffff]

[    0.110844] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.110848] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.110869] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.110874] acpi PNP0A03:00: ACPI _OSC support notification failed, disabling PCIe ASPM

[    0.111012] acpi PNP0A03:00: Unable to request _OSC control (_OSC support mask: 0x08)

[    0.111350] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

[    0.111705] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7) *10

[    0.112075] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *9 10 11)

[    0.112427] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 *7 9 10 11)

[    0.112824] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.113503] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.115112] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.116046] ACPI: Enabled 3 GPEs in block 00 to 1F

[    0.116237] acpi root: \_SB_.PCI0 notify handler is installed

[    0.116285] Found 1 acpi root devices

[    0.117069] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.117211] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.117292] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:00:02.0

[    0.117582] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.117668] ACPI: bus type ATA registered

[    0.117875] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.118035] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.118207] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.118337] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.118474] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.118707] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[    0.118792] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[    0.118964] PTP clock support registered

[    0.119204] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    0.119293] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.129333] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.129398] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009f000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.129401] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x7f7d3800-0x7fffffff]

[    0.129746] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    0.130049] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.130132] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.130217] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.130315] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.130589] Switching to clocksource refined-jiffies

[    0.141616] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.141713] ACPI: bus type PNP registered

[    0.151251] system 00:00: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009fbff] could not be reserved

[    0.151346] system 00:00: [mem 0x0009fc00-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.151439] system 00:00: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000cffff] could not be reserved

[    0.151531] system 00:00: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.151622] system 00:00: [mem 0x00100000-0x7f7d37ff] could not be reserved

[    0.151715] system 00:00: [mem 0x7f7d3800-0x7f7fffff] has been reserved

[    0.151806] system 00:00: [mem 0x7f800000-0x7fffffff] has been reserved

[    0.151897] system 00:00: [mem 0xfeda0000-0xfedfffff] has been reserved

[    0.151987] system 00:00: [mem 0xffb00000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.152009] system 00:00: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec0ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.152101] system 00:00: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee0ffff] has been reserved

[    0.152192] system 00:00: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed9ffff] has been reserved

[    0.152283] system 00:00: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf0003fff] has been reserved

[    0.152376] system 00:00: [mem 0xf0004000-0xf0004fff] has been reserved

[    0.152467] system 00:00: [mem 0xf0005000-0xf0005fff] has been reserved

[    0.152558] system 00:00: [mem 0xf0006000-0xf0006fff] has been reserved

[    0.152649] system 00:00: [mem 0xf0008000-0xf000bfff] has been reserved

[    0.152740] system 00:00: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    0.152833] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.152878] pnp 00:01: disabling [io  0x1000-0x1005] because it overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 [io  0x1000-0x107f]

[    0.153003] pnp 00:01: disabling [io  0x1008-0x100f] because it overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 [io  0x1000-0x107f]

[    0.153221] system 00:01: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.153312] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.153348] pnp 00:02: disabling [io  0x1006-0x1007] because it overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 [io  0x1000-0x107f]

[    0.153492] pnp 00:02: disabling [io  0x100a-0x1059] because it overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 [io  0x1000-0x107f]

[    0.153633] pnp 00:02: disabling [io  0x1060-0x107f] because it overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 [io  0x1000-0x107f]

[    0.153833] system 00:02: [io  0xf400-0xf4fe] has been reserved

[    0.154006] system 00:02: [io  0x1080-0x10bf] has been reserved

[    0.154095] system 00:02: [io  0x10c0-0x10df] has been reserved

[    0.154186] system 00:02: [io  0x10e0-0x10ff] has been reserved

[    0.154275] system 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.154368] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0f13 (active)

[    0.154446] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

[    0.154525] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.154602] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0800 (active)

[    0.154688] system 00:07: [io  0x0900-0x090f] has been reserved

[    0.154779] system 00:07: [io  0x0910-0x091f] has been reserved

[    0.154869] system 00:07: [io  0x0920-0x092f] has been reserved

[    0.154959] system 00:07: [io  0x0930-0x093f] has been reserved

[    0.155002] system 00:07: [io  0x0940-0x097f] has been reserved

[    0.155092] system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.155118] pnp 00:08: [dma 4]

[    0.155177] pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.155256] pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    0.155582] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

[    0.155666] ACPI: bus type PNP unregistered

[    0.190520] Switching to clocksource acpi_pm

[    0.190635] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 0b] add_size 1000

[    0.190641] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff 64bit pref] to [bus 0b] add_size 200000

[    0.190646] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff] to [bus 0b] add_size 200000

[    0.190671] pci 0000:00:1c.0: res[8]=[mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff] get_res_add_size add_size 200000

[    0.190676] pci 0000:00:1c.0: res[9]=[mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff 64bit pref] get_res_add_size add_size 200000

[    0.190679] pci 0000:00:1c.0: res[7]=[io  0x1000-0x0fff] get_res_add_size add_size 1000

[    0.190687] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0x80000000-0x801fffff]

[    0.190779] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x80200000-0x803fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.190918] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.190918] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 0b]

[    0.190918] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.190918] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x80000000-0x801fffff]

[    0.190918] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x80200000-0x803fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.190918] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 0c-0d]

[    0.190923] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.191026] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xdfc00000-0xdfdfffff]

[    0.191119] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xd01fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.191259] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.191349] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xdfb00000-0xdfbfffff]

[    0.191816] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.191823] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.191827] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.191830] pci_bus 0000:0b: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.191834] pci_bus 0000:0b: resource 1 [mem 0x80000000-0x801fffff]

[    0.191837] pci_bus 0000:0b: resource 2 [mem 0x80200000-0x803fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.191841] pci_bus 0000:0c: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.191844] pci_bus 0000:0c: resource 1 [mem 0xdfc00000-0xdfdfffff]

[    0.191848] pci_bus 0000:0c: resource 2 [mem 0xd0000000-0xd01fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.191851] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xdfb00000-0xdfbfffff]

[    0.191854] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.191858] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 5 [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.191909] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.192214] TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.192353] TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.192488] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

[    0.192596] TCP: reno registered

[    0.192680] UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.192777] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.192943] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.193133] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    0.193221] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.193306] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.193390] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.193486] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    0.193675] pci 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0080

[    0.193679] pci 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    0.194032] pci 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0080

[    0.194036] pci 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    0.194377] pci 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0080

[    0.194380] pci 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    0.194718] pci 0000:00:1d.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0080

[    0.194721] pci 0000:00:1d.3: Performing full reset

[    0.195268] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.195412] Simple Boot Flag at 0x79 set to 0x1

[    0.195849] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x6d8, pf=0x20, revision=0x20

[    0.195999] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.196155] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    0.196652] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.196754] type=2000 audit(1392642816.195:1): initialized

[    0.232747] bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    0.232838] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.237218] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.237399] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.238685] NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

[    0.238786] Key type id_resolver registered

[    0.238869] Key type id_legacy registered

[    0.239076] msgmni has been set to 1719

[    0.239284] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.239897] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 251)

[    0.240050] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.240133] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.240351] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.240587] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.240713] pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.240908] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.241103] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.242110] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.242203] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.242311] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 915GM Chipset

[    0.242436] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected gtt size: 262144K total, 262144K mappable

[    0.243469] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 8192K stolen memory

[    0.243763] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000

[    0.245109] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

[    0.246242] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

[    0.246950] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    0.247132] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[    0.247273] ACPI: Power Button [PBTN]

[    0.247437] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

[    0.247578] ACPI: Sleep Button [SBTN]

[    0.248087] ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    0.248261] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A03:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input3

[    0.248418] [Firmware Bug]: Duplicate ACPI video bus devices for the same VGA controller, please try module parameter "video.allow_duplicates=1"if the current driver doesn't work.

[    0.248720] ACPI: Requesting acpi_cpufreq

[    0.248993] tsc: Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

[    0.249116] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    0.255860] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.255949] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM] (56 C)

[    0.263044] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.277917] [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 256M

[    0.278027] i915 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.278937] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[    0.279062] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    0.279245] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:02.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem

[    0.305160] [drm] initialized overlay support

[    0.550430] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    0.557530] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    1.846861] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x50

[    1.851889] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[    1.851945] i915 0000:00:02.0: registered panic notifier

[    1.852000] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    1.853536] loop: module loaded

[    1.853862] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    1.854265] ahci: probe of 0000:00:1f.2 failed with error -22

[    1.854387] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

[    1.854557] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [

[    1.854595]  P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

[    2.005027] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.005601] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    2.005994] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    2.006366] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xbfa0 irq 14

[    2.006428] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xbfa8 irq 15

[    2.007193] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI

[    2.007248] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    2.007349] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    2.007413] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    2.007512] sky2: driver version 1.30

[    2.007694] ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, git-1.2.2

[    2.007753] ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

[    2.007857] libipw: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

[    2.009805] libipw: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

[    2.011777] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux, in-tree:

[    2.013718] Copyright(c) 2003-2013 Intel Corporation

[    2.015714] iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi 4965 driver for Linux, in-tree:

[    2.017650] iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2011 Intel Corporation

[    2.019608] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, in-tree:s

[    2.021588] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2011 Intel Corporation

[    2.023757] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    2.025722] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 64 qtd 96 itd 160 sitd 96

[    2.025738] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    2.027892] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.027905] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.029867] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    2.031803] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    2.033698] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcs_params 0x104208 dbg=1 cc=4 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=8

[    2.033704] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcc_params 6871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

[    2.033740] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 0000002 (park)=0 ithresh=0 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    2.037628] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    2.037632] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: supports USB remote wakeup

[    2.037643] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: irq 16, io mem 0xffa80800

[    2.039546] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: init command 0010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    2.045023] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    2.046906] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    2.046914] usb usb1: udev 1, busnum 1, minor = 0

[    2.046918] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.048812] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.050686] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.052540] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.25-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    2.054379] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

[    2.056322] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    2.056327] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.056336] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.056395] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.056398] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.056401] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.058233] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    2.060050] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    2.060053] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    2.060056] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    2.060059] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    2.060065] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    2.060274] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    2.060371] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    2.062219] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

[    2.062273] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    2.064325] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.064330] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.066263] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    2.068149] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected 2 ports

[    2.070012] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    2.070015] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    2.070031] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    2.070049] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000bf80

[    2.071927] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    2.071935] usb usb2: udev 1, busnum 2, minor = 128

[    2.071938] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.073798] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.075650] usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.077469] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.25-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    2.079296] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    2.081213] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    2.081217] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.081224] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.081282] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.081285] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.081288] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.083106] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.084942] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    2.084945] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    2.084948] hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    2.084951] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    2.084956] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    2.084990] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    2.085050] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: FS/LS companion for 0000:00:1d.7

[    2.085228] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.085232] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.087103] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    2.088991] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: detected 2 ports

[    2.090858] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    2.090861] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    2.090876] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: supports USB remote wakeup

[    2.090910] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 17, io base 0x0000bf60

[    2.092783] usb usb3: default language 0x0409

[    2.092790] usb usb3: udev 1, busnum 3, minor = 256

[    2.092794] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.094627] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.096454] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.098303] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.25-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    2.100132] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

[    2.102068] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

[    2.102072] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.102079] usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.102137] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.102140] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.102143] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.103917] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.105716] hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    2.105718] hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    2.105721] hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    2.105724] hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    2.105729] hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    2.105763] hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    2.105804] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: FS/LS companion for 0000:00:1d.7

[    2.105984] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.105988] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.107812] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    2.109599] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: detected 2 ports

[    2.111336] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    2.111339] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    2.111355] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: supports USB remote wakeup

[    2.111386] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000bf40

[    2.113120] usb usb4: default language 0x0409

[    2.113128] usb usb4: udev 1, busnum 4, minor = 384

[    2.113131] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.114823] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.116519] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.118203] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.25-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    2.119884] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

[    2.121678] usb usb4: usb_probe_device

[    2.121682] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.121689] usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.121755] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.121758] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.121761] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.123398] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.125025] hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    2.125028] hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    2.125030] hub 4-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    2.125033] hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    2.125038] hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    2.125072] hub 4-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    2.125111] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: FS/LS companion for 0000:00:1d.7

[    2.125288] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.125293] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.127080] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    2.128806] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: detected 2 ports

[    2.130483] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    2.130486] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Performing full reset

[    2.130502] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: supports USB remote wakeup

[    2.130532] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 19, io base 0x0000bf20

[    2.132240] usb usb5: default language 0x0409

[    2.132248] usb usb5: udev 1, busnum 5, minor = 512

[    2.132251] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.133896] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.135551] usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.137220] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.25-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    2.138900] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.3

[    2.140674] usb usb5: usb_probe_device

[    2.140678] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.140685] usb usb5: adding 5-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.140743] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.140747] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.140750] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.142403] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.144055] hub 5-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    2.144058] hub 5-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    2.144060] hub 5-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    2.144063] hub 5-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    2.144068] hub 5-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    2.144101] hub 5-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    2.144142] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: FS/LS companion for 0000:00:1d.7

[    2.144235] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    2.145946] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    2.147729] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    2.154386] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    2.156076] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    2.158593] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    2.160297] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    2.160662] rtc_cmos 00:05: RTC can wake from S4

[    2.163031] ata2.00: ATAPI: _NEC DVD+/-RW ND-6650A, 103D, max UDMA/33

[    2.164790] ata1.00: ATA-7: FUJITSU MHV2060AH, 000000A0, max UDMA/100

[    2.166470] ata1.00: 117210240 sectors, multi 8: LBA 

[    2.168143] ata1.00: applying bridge limits

[    2.170360] rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    2.172110] rtc_cmos 00:05: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram

[    2.174206] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

[    2.176505] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.24.0-ioctl (2013-01-15) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    2.178364] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    2.180465] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    2.182204] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    2.184043] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    2.184069] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      FUJITSU MHV2060A 0000 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.185845] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

[    2.188205] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    2.190165] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 117210240 512-byte logical blocks: (60.0 GB/55.8 GiB)

[    2.192064] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.193884] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.194765] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.196795] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    2.200295] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    2.202179] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    2.204238] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            _NEC     DVD+-RW ND-6650A 103D PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.206400] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    2.207462] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.208270] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.210181] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    2.212415] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    2.212761] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    2.225223] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    2.225757] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    2.227676] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    2.229678]  sda: sda1 sda2

[    2.232214] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    2.234451] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    2.236438] TCP: cubic registered

[    2.238391] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    2.240701] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.243099] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    2.245045] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    2.245286] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    2.247289] sit: IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    2.249651] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    2.251930] lib80211: common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers

[    2.253902] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

[    2.253905] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

[    2.253907] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

[    2.253909] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

[    2.253927] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    2.256122] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

[    2.258437] PM: Hibernation image not present or could not be loaded.

[    2.258451] registered taskstats version 1

[    2.260889]   Magic number: 2:797:230

[    2.262801]  port7: hash matches

[    2.264789] console [netcon0] enabled

[    2.266671] netconsole: network logging started

[    2.269378] ALSA device list:

[    2.271219]   #0: HDA Intel at 0xdfebc000 irq 42

[    2.942651] psmouse serio1: synaptics: Touchpad model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x180b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000/0x0, board id: 3655, fw id: 122744

[    2.983698] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5

[    2.988733] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    2.990761] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    2.992975] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    2.994986] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[    2.996933] md: autorun ...

[    2.998854] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    3.031730] EXT4-fs (sda1): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

[    3.033990] EXT4-fs (sda1): couldn't mount as ext2 due to feature incompatibilities

[    3.063065] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    3.064983] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:1.

[    3.066906] Freeing unused kernel memory: 588k freed

[    3.069093] Write protecting the kernel text: 7136k

[    3.071014] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 2072k

[    3.204046] usb usb2: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    3.204073] usb usb3: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    3.204098] usb usb4: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    3.204122] usb usb5: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    4.089736] kbd_mode (996) used greatest stack depth: 6572 bytes left

[    4.154496] loadkeys (997) used greatest stack depth: 6316 bytes left

[    4.156485] init-early.sh (995) used greatest stack depth: 6108 bytes left

[    5.445672] rmdir (1124) used greatest stack depth: 6016 bytes left

[    5.952858] systemd-udevd[1154]: starting version 208

[    7.313875] systemd-sysctl[1188]: Overwriting earlier assignment of kernel/sysrq in file '/usr/lib/sysctl.d/60-gentoo.conf'.

[    7.447250] ssb: Found chip with id 0x4401, rev 0x02 and package 0x00

[    7.447260] ssb: Core 0 found: Fast Ethernet (cc 0x806, rev 0x07, vendor 0x4243)

[    7.447268] ssb: Core 1 found: V90 (cc 0x807, rev 0x03, vendor 0x4243)

[    7.447275] ssb: Core 2 found: PCI (cc 0x804, rev 0x0A, vendor 0x4243)

[    7.466158] ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:02:00.0

[    7.466405] b44: Broadcom 44xx/47xx 10/100 PCI ethernet driver version 2.0

[    7.474623] b44 ssb0:0 eth0: Broadcom 44xx/47xx 10/100 PCI ethernet driver 00:14:22:a4:34:2a

[    7.640510] systemd-sysctl[1191]: Overwriting earlier assignment of kernel/sysrq in file '/usr/lib/sysctl.d/60-gentoo.conf'.

[    8.827979] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    9.040142] Adding 11418172k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:11418172k 

[   13.557233] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   16.706339] b44 ssb0:0 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex

[   16.706345] b44 ssb0:0 eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX

[   16.7065

----------

## xaviermiller

ça fait vraiment trop peu de modules chargés... est-ce que udev tourne bien ?

As-tu essayé de lancer le module à la main (modprobe ipw2200) et voir ce que donne dmesg ?

----------

## futex

Niveau modules c'est peu oui..

```

localhost ~ # /etc/init.d/udev start

 * WARNING: udev has already been started

localhost ~ # dmesg | grep ipw

[    1.993680] ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, git-1.2.2

[    1.993740] ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

[    1.993845] libipw: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

[    1.995789] libipw: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

localhost ~ # modprobe ipw2200

modprobe: FATAL: Module ipw2200 not found.

localhost ~ # dmesg | grep ipw

[    1.993680] ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, git-1.2.2

[    1.993740] ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

[    1.993845] libipw: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

[    1.995789] libipw: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

```

bizarre qu'il voit encore le ipw2100

----------

## xaviermiller

rmmod ipw2100 

modprobe ipw2200

----------

## futex

En faite ma précédente compilation n'avait pas marché. La c'est tout bon:

```

localhost ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipw2200               115223  0

b44                    22863  0

libipw                 22031  1 ipw2200

lib80211                2933  2 libipw,ipw2200

ssb                    32505  1 b44

i915                  504361  1

drm_kms_helper         24115  1 i915

 iwconfig

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlp2s3    IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=off   Sensitivity=8/0

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

J'en ai profité pour mettre le driver vidéo en module  :Smile: 

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Parfait 

Pourrais-tu mettre le titre en conformité avec les règles du forum?

----------

